# snow plow



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NT6gEiqpWA


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool. :thumbsup:

I think he should have done it with a little less snow.

What does the blower/thrower car cost? Do you know? 
$1000 bucks? Can't be cheap. :thumbsup:

What is on top of the engine? Ice cubes? 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i know nothing about it. i got it from another form i am on. 

http://www.rctruckandconstruction.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3
it a form that is for building 1/14 trucks, RC trucks. and some of the guys have combined the trucks with the "G" scale trains.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That was pretty cool. :thumbsup:


----------

